# 13w scan...pink or blue? -- **Had my baby, IT'S A...**



## rwhite

I had my scan yesterday at 13 weeks, bubs was measuring 12w5d. 

What do you think, girl or boy? :flower: Thanks!!
 



Attached Files:







img_3710.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 72









img_3703.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 75









img_3705.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 62


----------



## bumblebeexo

:blue:


----------



## sixzigma

:blue:


----------



## tdog

:blue: as well hun xx


----------



## nickyb

That is 100% a GIRL nub


----------



## ClairAye

I would of said :pink: as it's very like my DD at 13 weeks!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I can totally see this one go either way.
but based on the little bump on top of the nub (pic2)
I'll give it a :blue: lean

congrats!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Looks girly to me (the angle and the fork). Cute baby :)


----------



## livia_baba

I am leaning towards a :blue:


----------



## RebeccaR19

That definitely looks like a boy to me! :blue:


----------



## marina294

looks very girly to me x


----------



## rwhite

Thanks everyone for your guesses :D

I've gotta say, I'm really surprised by all the :blue: guesses, I thought it looked very girly! But keep 'em coming!


----------



## Indi Ocean

rwhite said:


> Thanks everyone for your guesses :D
> 
> I've gotta say, I'm really surprised by all the :blue: guesses, I thought it looked very girly! But keep 'em coming!

Same! That is 100% girl in my opinion. Girls can still have that bit on the end.


----------



## chelsealynnb

100% GIRL is my vote!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm going to vote girl but it could go either way since it's not too clear by baby's legs though.


----------



## Luchi

Girl I guess


----------



## StillPraying

Looks boy to me! :blue:


----------



## rwhite

Scan coming up tomorrow afternoon, just wondering if anybody would like to make any final guesses before the big day? :D Thanks lovelies x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## BabyLuv88

Im gonna say boy aswell


----------



## Foreign Chick

rwhite said:


> Scan coming up tomorrow afternoon, just wondering if anybody would like to make any final guesses before the big day? :D Thanks lovelies x


Good luck tomorrow, can NOT wait for this update! Hope your little one shows it's bits :baby:


----------



## Mimi85

No question girl nub! Its a very good nub shot too ;)


----------



## rwhite

Thanks everyone for your guesses! :D

Well...I had my scan today...and baby's legs were tightly crossed, the stinker! :haha: I am feeling a bit disappointed that I couldn't find out - tech ventured a cautious girl guess but said because of the baby's positioning it wasn't reliable.

Looks like we'll be staying on team :yellow: unless we get a growth scan!


----------



## madseasons

Awww bummer.......well, I am leaning towards a :pink: nub......Update us if you do indeed get to find out :) 

Dee


----------



## rwhite

I definitely will! :) Thanku!


----------



## annka

Girl,...my daughter also had her legs crossed, they say girls tend to hide their bits !


----------



## chelsealynnb

That looks like SUCH a classic girl nub to me, I'll be shocked if this baby turns out to be a boy! I'll be stalking!


----------



## rwhite

Thanks girls <3

chelsealynnb - Thanks, I think so too! I have a feeling it's a girl, just due to 90% of my friends being pregnant with little boys at the moment, I feel like somebody has gotta break the trend :winkwink: Will have to remember to update this thread if I find out, or after baby is here!


----------



## kimmy04

Could go either way but I'm leaning more towards boy!


----------



## foxiechick1

Defo girl!


----------



## BabyCleo

The skull looks boy, the nub kinda looks like mine and girly, but ill vote boy!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Looks like a girl to me!!


----------



## DebbieF

I say girl. :)


----------



## rwhite

Just to update, we had our stubborn little baby...GIRL :D


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats! Gorgeous names! I have a little Lachlan too &#128522;


----------



## rwhite

Lucy3 said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous names! I have a little Lachlan too &#128522;

Thank you :D You have great taste :winkwink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

